# Tom Dula's Revenge Spring Classic Race and Gravel FUNdo 3/9 Ferguson, NC



## stackout (Sep 1, 2009)

Second annual race will be Sunday, March 9

This year starting and finishing at Leatherwood Mountains Resort in Ferguson, NC.

First race in Le Serie Du Trois Roubaix along with Love Valley Roubaix 3/23 and Boone-Roubaix 3/30

Pirate Race Productions BEST Course

Tom Dula's Revenge features 50 miles of fast, rolling, and twisting country roads, including 15 miles of gravel, and finishing with a stream crossing and a tricky forest road climb. The feedback from last year was overwhelmingly positive, and this will be the same route, but now starting and finishing at the Leatherwood Mountains Resort - stay in one of their cabins, and bring your family to enjoy a guided horseback ride while you are riding. Once again, you can also sign up for the non-competitive Gravel FUNdo category and ride the same course, or opt to skip the steam crossing and final climb.

Register online at BikeReg.com for $50 through Friday, March 7. 

Register before February 25 to be guaranteed a free technical T-Shirt

Packet pickup and onsite registration from 5PM to 6PM Saturday, March 8 or 8:30AM to 9:30AM Sunday, March 9. $10 Late fee.

Prizes:

Race category payouts $50 per 10 entries 
Free Tech Tee - register by February 25 to be guaranteed


----------

